# Nat's tails



## natari the husky (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello! I have just recently began making tails as a hobby and wanted to know what you guys think. Any comments or criticism is appreciated. 

My yarn tails: 

my first and favourite yarn tail:
http://glow-bats.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d4qjors 

fox yarn tail: 
http://glow-bats.deviantart.com/#/d4y4d74 

My dragon tails:

small tail:
http://glow-bats.deviantart.com/#/d4y4df2

newest/ large dragon tail: 
http://glow-bats.deviantart.com/art/wearing-the-large-red-dragon-tail-299176306


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 29, 2012)

Hooray for dragon tails!


----------



## natari the husky (Apr 29, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> Hooray for dragon tails!



Agreed! They are so fun to make. I just love dragons.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 29, 2012)

The yarn tails are kinda cute. They're a little small (intended?) but still cute.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 5, 2012)

Yarn tails are yarn tails, not much I can say about that.

I wouldn't go so far as to call either of your two "Dragon" tails dragon. Dragon's are partially reptile in shape. What I see is too thin, rat like? Or maybe even lion or Chimera like. Make those tails thicker. Give them more shape. Your spines look like they are made of paper? Try forming cones and lightly stuffing them. That's all I can say for now.


----------



## Deo (May 5, 2012)

All of your tails are ridiculously small. They'd work better as key-chains than as wearable items.

And did you glue the seams on your dragon tail? There are some really odd seams going on there. 
And I agree with Trp, your dragon tails are thin and vermin like. Here's a good example of a good dragon tail. See the difference?


----------



## Littlerock (May 5, 2012)

Try to make your yarn tails silkier, and smoother, less compact and smashed looking. It's less realistic in most cases, but it's also more aesthetically pleasing. Here's an example of a silky fox tail made of yarn. Notice how the 'fur' doesn't stick to itself very much? The effect is achieved by CAREFULLY adding heat and pressure to the strands of brushed yarn. It adds a good chunk of time to the making, but it's well worth it.

Also, what method are you using?


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 5, 2012)

Deo said:


> All of your tails are ridiculously small. They'd work better as key-chains than as wearable items.
> 
> And did you glue the seams on your dragon tail? There are some really odd seams going on there.
> And I agree with Trp, your dragon tails are thin and vermin like. Here's a good example of a good dragon tail. See the difference?



That doesn't look much like a dragon either. It's more like Lizardman ;/
Course I'm a bit of a purist.

When I made a dragon tail I made this:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5549142/ look at the shape? Look to make a tail with girth to it. Give it length. Give it shape.


----------



## natari the husky (May 5, 2012)

Yay for crits! ^.^
I have no idea why my yarn tails look so packed- I think it may be that I put the fur bundles too close together or something.Next time, I will make it larger with the fur more spaced out.
I agree- my first attempts at tails are very small and sad but they are gradually starting to get bigger. I recently made a black dragon tail that is thicker and more lizard-like in shape and it is roughly a meter long.
Thank you all for your criticism it helps a lot!


----------

